# Housing



## janinemc (Mar 2, 2014)

To all the ex-pats in Baja. Do you own or rent? If you own, did you purchase a place where you have title to the land and residence? How affordable is housing compared to the US? Anyone willing to share their experiences regarding life in Baja, please message me. Thanks!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Baja is about 1000 miles long so you might ask about a specific location like Ensenada, Loreto, La Paz or the Los Cabos area........


----------



## janinemc (Mar 2, 2014)

Specific areas would be Rosarito Beach, Ensenada or Cabo San Lucas. Thanks!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

No title on the coast or on the US border. Only a bank trust. The trust (fideicomiso) is a secure way to own property


----------



## janinemc (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks!


----------

